# Black Piranha



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

my 7 inch black piranha always swims around but doesnt attack my finger and when i get close to the tank hes skidish is anyone else is blacks like this, the only thing different is he swims around more most stay in 1 spot


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

wrong section....


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

who cares


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

is he new to the tank

and everyone cares if its in the wrong place 
you wont get your answers in a chichlid section for your piranha


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Death in # said:


> and everyone cares if its in the wrong place
> you wont get your answers in a chichlid section for your piranha
> [snapback]859012[/snapback]​


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

lwrlevel what the hell u laughing at wasnt even funny u **** now thats funny


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

hes been in the tank for awhile couple of months, hes just a wuss im getting abigger and bader 1 fomr pedro


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

one time my black piranha tore my arms off and they werent even in the tank i almost bled to death but i made it thru ok ur piranha will do it someday 2 dont worry


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

cant wait


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Brendan said:


> lwrlevel what the hell u laughing at wasnt even funny u **** now thats funny
> [snapback]859035[/snapback]​


it's great that you're a noob and have been making tons of posts lately, but dont go making fun of members. and the board is divided up into sections for a reason. thats why you should care if it is in the wrong section











piranha45 said:


> one time my black piranha tore my arms off and they werent even in the tank i almost bled to death but i made it thru ok ur piranha will do it someday 2 dont worry
> [snapback]859062[/snapback]​


----------



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> it's great that you're a noob and have been making tons of posts lately, but dont go making fun of members. and the board is divided up into sections for a reason. thats why you should care if it is in the wrong section
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you gotta love the humor


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Zim (Jun 4, 2004)

If you want proper answers you need to watch your attitude buddy. You shouldn't want piranha's just for their aggressive behaviour. If you just got it it takes months for the fish to adjust... To increase aggressiveness place the piranha tank in a high traffic area if it's not already in one.


----------



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

Zim said:


> If you want proper answers you need to watch your attitude buddy. You shouldn't want piranha's just for their aggressive behaviour. If you just got it it takes months for the fish to adjust... To increase aggressiveness place the piranha tank in a high traffic area if it's not already in one.
> [snapback]859453[/snapback]​


I agree...moving him to a high traffic area works tremendously


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

if i keep mine hungry for a couple of days he gets a little bitchier, goin after my hand when i go in to adjust something. He doesn't care about me when he's well fed,only when he's hungry


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

first of all nite what are u laughing at , second zim i dont have to watch anything besides your mom and im not your buddy but your welcome to try


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

and lemmy winks why dont u suck on my nob


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

i don't like you...


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

take this 3 times a day.....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

No need to keep this thread open: waste of bandwidth...

And Brendan, I advice you to tone it down real quick - if you want to be a contributing member (something you are not at this moment) that's fine - if not, better pack your stuff and go somewhere else...









*_Topic Closed_*


----------

